
Wolfram Alpha: {y = Re(sqrt(abs(x)(1-abs(x)))), y = Re(-sqrt(1-sqrt(abs(x))))} - susam
https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%7By+%3D+Re%28sqrt%28abs%28x%29%281-abs%28x%29%29%29%29%2C+y+%3D+Re%28-sqrt%281-sqrt%28abs%28x%29%29%29%29%7D
======
short_sells_poo
This post reminded me of this legendary question on plotting a human butt:
[https://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/66538/how-
do...](https://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/66538/how-do-i-draw-a-
pair-of-buttocks)

------
susam
I arrived at these equations in 2014 when I plotted a heart using Matplotlib
for my girlfriend (now my wife). The code and output is available here:
[https://github.com/susam/heart/](https://github.com/susam/heart/). Some of
the Matplotlib defaults have changed since then. With the current version of
Matplotlib, the following code would produce good results:
[https://gist.github.com/susam/2a7e38ba632c4a2780fad421d1ca5f...](https://gist.github.com/susam/2a7e38ba632c4a2780fad421d1ca5f61).

Today, I thought of sharing a WolframAlpha link to this plot here on Hacker
News. I am glad you all liked it! :-)

By the way, I've explained these equations step-by-step along with graph plots
for every step in this 6 year old Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/comments/1xwuv3/math/cffeykn/](https://www.reddit.com/comments/1xwuv3/math/cffeykn/).

------
phonon
[https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=plot+x%5E%282%2F3%29+%...](https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=plot+x%5E%282%2F3%29+%2B.9+*+%283.3+-x%5E2%29%5E%281%2F2%29++*+Sin%5B-10++%CF%80+*+x%5D+and+x%5E%282%2F3%29+%2B.9+*+%283.3+-x%5E2%29%5E%281%2F2%29++*+Sin%5B10++%CF%80+*+x%5D+and+x%5E%282%2F3%29+%2B.9+*+%283.3+-x%5E2%29%5E%281%2F2%29++*+Sin%5B+%CF%80+*+x%5D++&assumption=%22%5E%22+-%3E+%22Real%22)

~~~
jp3141
[https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=batman%20equation](https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=batman%20equation)

------
netcraft
heres the same thing on desmos, my favorite free graphing calculator
[https://www.desmos.com/calculator/lvespenn07](https://www.desmos.com/calculator/lvespenn07)

~~~
sdmike1
Desmos is the best thing ever! I'm certain I would not have passed Calc
without it. I always struggled with math and put it off till the last year of
grad school (funny enough, you can get into grad school for CS without it).

I only ended up doing calc because with it work could pay me ~$20k more.

~~~
big_chungus
I can't believe any respectable school would let in a CS grad student without
calculus. Linear algebra is really important, too, but you have to know
calculus to do much of the math behind circuits. Good for you for doing it
even though it wasn't required.

~~~
nitrogen
I'd be surprised if many CS degrees (as opposed to CE) had a circuits course.
But I agree that calculus would be a surprising omission.

------
carlsborg
Wolfram Alpha crawling. They should be caching queries.

~~~
mkirch
100% my first thought when loading this page. It really seems like they are
running the calculation on query. Think about how much compute resource have
they needlessly burned through by not caching user queries.

------
evacchi
I have tried to draw the Duomo di Milano [0] for a local meetup, best I could
do was [1]

    
    
        {y = abs((sin(2 pi x) - sin (pi x)) / x )}
    
    

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milan_Cathedral](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milan_Cathedral)
often represented as bars
[https://duomo.shbcdn.com/blobs/variants/5/7/a/0/57a0e90e-25c...](https://duomo.shbcdn.com/blobs/variants/5/7/a/0/57a0e90e-25cf-45c2-b5c7-22960fc72abd_large.jpg?_636851465300023417)

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/iDpCFKY.png](https://i.imgur.com/iDpCFKY.png)

------
isoprophlex
Highly recommended video by Iquilez, in a similar vein:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aNR4n0i2ZlM](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aNR4n0i2ZlM)

Watching the guy hack away at graphics is super enjoyable

------
ronenlh
From the loading speed it seems that the results are not cached. Isn't it?

~~~
pcora
WA is always pretty slow. At least to me.

------
amrrs
Python anyone - [https://www.kaggle.com/nulldata/python-with-matplotlib-
numpy...](https://www.kaggle.com/nulldata/python-with-matplotlib-numpy-just-
for-fun)

------
darkwater
Nice but, completely off-topic, how is it possible that with uBlock Origin and
behind Pi-Hole I get two banners on the right? This is the first place that I
remember where it happens!

~~~
whoisthis12
For me, the 2 banners are related to Wolfram Alpha. Possibly generated from
the backend directly, so there's no ad network involved, which can be blocked.

~~~
jrockway
There are some pretty aggressive rules in some blocklists. I had to disable
one to read about an Aggregated Discovery Service because it just looks for
/ads/ in the URL and decides to block it.

------
calebm
My rendition of the heart curve:
[https://gods.art/heart_curve.html](https://gods.art/heart_curve.html)

------
telesilla
Aww. For those of us who have boyfriends and girlfriends who are not
technical, this is a nice way to engage them with what we actually do during
the day!

------
Dansvidania
this is valentine's day gold. Thanks :D

------
a0zU
thanks <3

------
eof
A day early?

~~~
batmenace
It's never too early to spread some good feelings, though

------
brian_herman__
<3

